# anyone had four or more miscarriages?



## againandagain

hello. i'm new on this board. i've had four miscarriages in a row. all around the six-eight week mark; two missed miscarriages and two that happened naturally. i'm lucky enough to have a little boy who is nearly three now. i never had any miscarriages before him. if i didn't have him, i think i'd be broken. i've had every test under the sun - we've spent thousands on private investigations as well as through the NHS - and nothing conclusive has come up. i'm pregnant again and am on heparin and steroids but it's all a bit experimental. i'm only six weeks. i have a heavy hunch that this pregnancy is failing as well- i just feel "too well" (no nausea, hardly any symptoms etc) and i'm not convinced my hormones are rising. has anyone else had four or more miscarriages in a row? sometimes i feel like i'm the only one in the world but i know there are others out there...how do you keep hopeful? how do you keep on going, when the odds seem so against you?


----------



## coccyx

Congrats on your pregnancy. I had 6 miscs before our first daughter. Found OH had problem with chromosomes. We just had to keep at it! 13 pregnancies 4 successful pregnancies.Good luck


----------



## Lucia

I have experienced one loss at almost 9 weeks and the last was a twin loss at 6 weeks. It's not four losses, but I know how you feel and just wanted you to know I am sorry. Hopefully the meds will work this time around and you will get a sticky little one!


----------



## Hollybush75

againandagain said:


> i'm pregnant again and am on heparin and steroids but it's all a bit experimental. i'm only six weeks. i have a heavy hunch that this pregnancy is failing as well- i just feel "too well" (no nausea, hardly any symptoms etc) and i'm not convinced my hormones are rising.

I read this and I HAVE to respond. I have lost 3 pregnancies (4 babies) and have been told the next time I get pg I'm to go on prednisolone (steroids). So I've been researching it online and I've read that these steroids can actually MASK some of the symptoms of pregnancy. I've read posts on other forums from ladies who say they just feel too well but their pregnancy is fine. Although I don't want to give you false hope I just had to post what I've read to try and ease your mind a little :hugs:

Are you being monitored?


----------



## californiamom

Oh sweetie, I am so sorry for your losses. But CONGRATULATIONS on your pregnancy!

I haven't had four losses. I have had two and I also have a healthy child that just turned four last week. I know that, with my daughter, we weren't planning her and I didn't find out I was pregnant until almost 6 weeks. The symptoms started a week or two later. I think that once you have losses, you look for (and pray for) symptoms so much earlier. Like Hollybush pointed out, the meds may be masking them and it is perfectly normal (with or without meds) to have a healthy pregnancy without any symptoms at all.

Sending sticky dust your way!!!!


----------



## Rikki

I have had 4 miscarriages (3 in a row - the other was before my youngest). My last one was just over 3 weeks ago but different to the others because I was 19 weeks. I didn't get any specific symptoms until 8 weeks with any of my pregnancies.

Sometimes there is no explanation. Congratulations on your pregnancy. Try not to worry, and hopefully this time it will go well for you. xx


----------



## lauraperrysan

Hi there. I'm so sorry for your losses. I too have a 3yr old with a very easy pregnancy. Since having her i've had 5 miscarriages in a row. I had investigations with no conclusive answer, however i'm now 26 weeks pregnant so it can happen. It's a very tough time but it can be due to very bad luck, i'm sure that's what happened to us. Massive hugs Xx


----------



## againandagain

hi, thanks for all the lovely messages. laura i am SO pleased for you. i take it you didn't do anything different with this successful pregnancy? well done on finding the strength to just keep going. it takes amazing courage to try and try again. sometimes the whole situation is so overwhelming. i have to somehow find the strength to go through a scan next week - it's the single bit i'm dreading the most. stories like yours give me hope.


----------



## Aunie

Laura, your story gives me hope. i've had 2 early miscarriages this year and most recently a missed mc at 18 weeks. i want to try again as soon as all of our tests come back. I'm scared but it will be worth 10 mc just to have a healthy baby one day!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Hi, I have just recently had my 4th loss, still trying to get over it! 

Congrats and good luck at your scan! xxx


----------



## helenb

i saw your post and wated to reply, i have had 11 miscarriages yet today found out i am pregnant again. i am only 4 weeks and 4 days and like you don't know whether to get excited or just accept i probably won't be able to carry this baby either. i too have had every test under the sun to determine why i keep miscarrying and every test has come back negative so i don't know why it keeps happening to me. i only hope this one sticks this time. i will be calling the hospital tomorrow as they have promised to see me every week until i get to a less worrying stage and they are also putting me on asprin just to see if it works. good luck and i hope your baby sticks for you too x


----------



## aos

Can I just say how much I feel your pain. I too have had 4 miscarraiges in a row (one a set of twins) after a successful and healthy pregnancy. My little boy is now 3. I too have had every test done and nothing obvious has been found to cause them. The worst thing about it though is I am only 22 years old. I cant believe I had so many losses at such a young age. However, I have been doing so much research on other causes of miscarriages and will hope this information will be helpful to you.

I have found a charity in England called 'foresight-preconception' which helps couples with recurrent loss to achieve their dreams naturally. It has done loads of research into miscarriages and has found that a difficiency in certain minerals and vitamins such as zinc, magnesium and selenium can cause miscarriage, along with high levels of toxins in the body such as copper and lead. They carry out hair analysis tests on couples and test it to see what toxins and deficiencies the parents to be have in their bodies and help you change your lifestyle to make sure you have all the vitamins and minerals vital for a healthy pregnancy. They have an excellent track record of helping people achieve their dreams and have hundreds of success stories. I have just recieved their information pack which is so helpful and am getting the hair analysis tests done as soon as I can. I would recommend you check out their website amd see if it can help you.

I will keep in contact and let ye know how I get on with it. I really hope they will make my dream come true and hopefully this information will help you too. :) x


----------



## Hope39

Nice one for the info, think i will also look into this while i wait for my appt at recurrent miscarriage clinic


----------



## filipenko32

Hi, me! I have had 4 mc's in 12 months, one was very early, 2 got heartbeats which stopped,the 4th is a blighted ovum and so I'm presently waiting for a rescan to double check but I know it's going to miscarry. I was 31 when we started ttc and there's nothing wrong with me, had all the tests. Been diagnosed with high nk cells so tried steroids for this pregnancy but suspect this last pregnancy could have been random bad luck chromosome wise as it obviously never developed. I am just beside myself now, it's affecting my whole life, I'm off work as i can't cope with it all.


----------



## waiting4mircl

I am so glad to have found this post. I am right now going through my 4th miscarriage in a span of a year. I have a healthy 3 year old who I had no problems carrying to term. And I also have not been diagnosed with anything specific (borderline pcos like symptoms) and this time I was so hopeful that with all the medications i was taking (metformin for pcos, progesterone and baby aspirin) that it would work out, but it was not to be :( And i have been thinking of talking to my husband about taking a break, or giving up because how much can one take? I am the stressed out kind of person, and no matter how much people tell me to try without thinking about it, its just never gonna happen. the minute i get that bfp i am a bundle of anxiety, fear, and desperate prayers. But thanks to this forum, i feel like i need to keep on trying and as someone said - even going through 10 miscarriages is worth one beautiful child. I wonder if any of the previous posters on this thread have had any success since then and if so what helped them?


----------



## Hope39

Hi waiting

Fili that posted above your post is just about to have her second baby so yes there is success!

Come and join us on the sticky thread at top of loss section, it's for us recurrent miscarriage girls x


----------



## dairymomma

I've had 8 miscarriages total. 3 before my son was born, a blighted ovum when he was 8 months, my daughter was born a year later and I've since had 2 more blighted ovums, a miscarriage at 9 weeks, and a miscarriage at 14 weeks. It's been a long hard scary road for me and so far testing hasn't shown anything other than we suspect my progesterone levels start off on the low end of 'normal' and drop around 8-9 weeks if I'm not on medication. But there's always hope. As I've pointed out, I have 2 rainbow children and I'm currently just days away from the 2nd trimester with what we hope is our 3rd rainbow.


----------



## MrsMoose

againandagain said:


> i'm pregnant again and am on heparin and steroids but it's all a bit experimental. i'm only six weeks. i have a heavy hunch that this pregnancy is failing as well- i just feel "too well" (no nausea, hardly any symptoms etc) and i'm not convinced my hormones are rising. has anyone else had four or more miscarriages in a row? sometimes i feel like i'm the only one in the world but i know there are others out there...how do you keep hopeful? how do you keep on going, when the odds seem so against you?

Hi my lovey

Firstly, I'm so sorry you're feeling this way. I have just had my 5th miscarriage, and my consultant had me on clexane and prednisolone. I had no morning sickness, and he said that the steroids mask any nausea, so this could be why. 

On being able to keep going, I'm going to be honest and say it's bloody difficult. It's really hard, and some days I don't know where I find the strength to get out of bed. But I think you draw from some inner well and you manage. It may be a very poor reflection of your normal self at times, but you manage. And you do go on. And you do start to work through things. 

Are you in the UK? Has your consultant tested for immune and clotting issues, as well as any genetic testing? I have a range of issues which contributed to my various losses and I'm being seen by a very reputable consultant specialising in recurrent miscarriage in the UK. I have a lot of faith in him, and I think there are quite a few ladies on this thread who are being treated by him too.

Sending you lots of hope and love.

Carmen. xx


----------



## shirlls

:hugs: I am so sorry for your losses.

I have had 4 mcs, 2 early natural mcs at 5/6 weeks, then I had a successful pregnancy and went on to have a chemical pregnancy in September there and mmc last week at 11 weeks (baby passed several weeks before). 

My heart goes out to you, however please don't lose hope, I'll keep everything crossed for you with this pregnancy :dust:

xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Expecting my second baby now ... In 4 weeks


----------



## krr13

I have had 5 miscarriages including my daughters twin. I make it to 8-10 weeks and have had genetic testing done and everything is normal. I have done 9 rounds of IVF fresh and frozen. Has anyone else had this happen to them??


----------



## Hope39

krrr - i answered you on rmc thread x


----------



## wishingalways

My god Ladies you are all so strong. Just going through my 2nd miscarriage and loosing hope.... how do you all cope and stay strong when it feels like your whole world is against you.

Im at a crossroads. Do I carry on trying, do I get Ivf again or do I just throw in the towel and be thankful for the two children I have....


----------



## Hope39

We find an inner strength from somewhere, if I had children then went on to have 6mc then I would have probably thrown the towel in 

I have no kids so for now I keep going x


----------

